# hcg test



## Klutch (Jun 10, 2010)

would hcg test positive on pregnancy test to see if hgh is real or not. and is hcg the only fake formula for hgh and if hcg would test positive how much would you put on a preg test Thanks

Klutch


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2010)

Klutch said:


> would hcg test positive on pregnancy test to see if hgh is real or not. and is hcg the only fake formula for hgh and if hcg would test positive how much would you put on a preg test Thanks
> 
> Klutch


 Yes, no, whatever volume the test requires.


----------



## Klutch (Jun 11, 2010)

what else do they use for fakes Thanks 

Klutch


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 11, 2010)

Klutch said:


> what else do they use for fakes Thanks
> 
> Klutch


 Cotton candy....infested with HIV.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Jun 11, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Cotton candy....infested with HIV.



LOL, and sides are no way to measure quality. I have even heard they can use a compound that will mimic the sides of GH with no GH in it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 11, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> LOL, and sides are no way to measure quality. I have even heard they can use a compound that will mimic the sides of GH with no GH in it.


 That's a bummer, never heard that.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, I can not confirm that  But I wouldn't doubt it.


----------

